# Tda7057aq



## chriselba (Sep 22, 2009)

Hola a todos, 

Estoy utilitzando como etapa de potencia el TDA7057, que puede entregar una potencia de 2x8W. 

DATASHEET:http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheets_pdf/T/D/A/7/TDA7057AQ.shtml

He utilizado el circuito de aplicación idéntico al que aparece en el datasheet. En la salida he conectado un altavoz de 8ohm y 1W. Tal como aparece en la gráfica del fabricante, el TDA entrega 1W cuando la tensión de alimentación es Vp  = 4V. El problema es que a partir de una tensión Vp = 3V, la fuente de alimentación se amorra. En el altavoz se escucha la canción, pero muy distorsionado. He conectado un filtro pasa altos (fc = 10Hz) para eliminar el OFFSET, un filtro pasa bajos (fc = 20kHz) para eliminar ruido. Aun así se escucha realmente mal. Como solo utilizo una entrada y salida, la otra entrada y salida estan conectadas a masa para evitar ruido. También he puesto un radiador de resistencia 13ºC/W calculado para disipar 5W. Pero no me funciona.

Me gustaria que me aconsejaran sobre el tema. 

Gracias.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 22, 2009)

1) si el amplificador tiene 2 salidas de 8watts no puedes usar un parlante de sólo 1watt, pues el mismo sonará horrible hasta quemarse.

2) si se alimenta de solo 4 volts, imagino de lo rectificarás y filtrarás perfectamente antes de mandarselos al amplificadorf.

3) si la pcb la hiciste vos, y no tienes experiencia puede ser la posicion de los componentes y los grosores de pistas, aunque lleva muy bajo voltaje y corriente.

igualmente yo te recomendaria que armes mínimo el TDA2005, se alimenta de 12V 2A, tiene 2 salidas de 5 a 8watts y suena terriblemente bien, incluso cuando nunca has hecho un amplificador.

y mucho cuidado con el control de volumen, es una fuente de corriente continuo lo que varia el volumen, debes realizarla como te da ejemplos el fabricante. no es solo 1 pote.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 22, 2009)

chriselba dijo:


> Aun así se escucha realmente mal. Como solo utilizo una entrada y salida, la otra entrada *y salida estan conectadas a masa para evitar ruido*. También he puesto un radiador de resistencia 13ºC/W calculado para disipar 5W. Pero



    

Desconectá de masa la salida!!!!! Vas a quemar el chip y por eso se te cae la tensión de alimentación!!! De donde sacaste que hay que conectar las salidas a masa??? Y menos con un amplificador alimentado con simple polaridad!!!!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 22, 2009)

y menos cuando es un amplificador BTL, significa que ambos pines de salida van al parlante y ninguno a masa.

en amplificador comunes 1 borne del parlante va a masa, y el otro a la salida de potencia, pero en este caso los 2 bornes del parlante van a los 2 bornes de salida del amplificador.

aff, eso no lo habia leido!!!!!


----------



## chriselba (Sep 23, 2009)

Vale, miles de gracias DJ DRACO y ezavalla. Culpa mia, era culpa de las masas.


----------



## slater pacheco (Jun 19, 2011)

hola sera que me pueden dar el diagrama para montar el amplificador con el tda7057


----------



## FedeAndres (Dic 28, 2012)

Antes que nada leí el cartel que dice que esta línea está inactiva hace 6 meses, pero prefiero preguntar acá para no andar creando temas nuevos.
  Estoy armando mi primer amplificador y me surgieron varios problemas. 
  El primero y mas importante se me presentó con el subcircuito que controla el volumen (DC-VOLUME en la hoja de datos). En un principio andaba todo genial, pero la última vez que los probé antes de largarme a hacer la PCB, noté que comenzó a escucharse con ruido cuando subía el volumen con el potenciometro. Pero, sin embargo, si aumento la señal de entrada, manteniendo el volument controlado por el potenciometro bajo se escucha igual de bien como antes. ¿Debería cambiar el integrado o mejor controlo el volumen mediante el pre amplificador que lo armé con un TL082? Aclaro que donde vivo no son baratas las cosas...


----------

